# Eurovision Song Contest 2009



## T & P (May 15, 2009)

The other thread was about the semi-finals so I make no excuses for creating this one for the big event tomorrow 

This year should be a do or die for the event I reckon, what with the new voting system of half public vote- half expert panel vote. I hope it doesn't become another Eastern Europe back patting fest.

Not sure about Britain's chances though. I think a Eurovision song has to be camper than that if it is to have any hopes of winning...


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2009)

The only one I like is the Estonian entry. 

The rest are fucking awful. 

Estonia FTW.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

I agree with you about the UK entry, it's dismal the kind of song that - as my friend put it - you would fast forward when listening to one of SirALW's shows (not that I do very often but ...!)

I like Armenia, Turkey and, if they want a nice ballad type sung well, Iceland...but...but I am going to miss the main event -Noooooooooooooo!  as we are suppose to be going out to see "Star Trek". And much as I love Star Trek this is the Eurovison Song contest. And if SirALW is going to be humiliated I want to be there to see it


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2009)

Were they showing all the songs during the semis then? I thought they'd only be showing those fighting to get to the finals. I haven't heard of any other than the British entry.

No mad songs this year then? Like this lot from a few years ago?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

T & P said:


> Were they showing all the songs during the semis then? I thought they'd only be showing those fighting to get to the finals. I haven't heard of any other than the British entry.
> 
> No mad songs this year then? Like this lot from a few years ago?



No -  the Czech entry about super hero gypsies went out in the semi-finals which was a shame! It is worthing having a look at the video (you can see it on the BBC Eurovision sight) as it is quite surreal


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2009)

Well William Hill have Norway as favourites. 

Estonia (singing in their own language) are 50/1.

Maybe worth a £10 flutter methinks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

Griff said:


> Well William Hill have Norway as favourites.
> 
> Estonia (singing in their own language) are 50/1.
> 
> Maybe worth a £10 flutter methinks.



The Norway one was alright - just a bit bland. I wonder if Greece's Ricky Martin style one might do well.

*trots off to look at the odds on William Hill*


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2009)

Im a sucker for the entries using Arabic rhythms. Turkey  is my favorite

I like Azerbaijan - but she should have performed without him.

Spain's entry is good too. 

I only heard Jade Ewen's effort this week.  The song is pure musical theatre-  she had an  impressive voice, but the song is god awful. 

And having that troll Lloyd Webber playing behind her isnt exactly going to do much for the staging. Doesnt she look comfy.






Moldova and Ukraine are one's to watch too.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Moldova and *Ukraine* are one's to watch too.



Yeah!


----------



## honto (May 15, 2009)

Ridiculously UK are about 5th favourite with most UK bookies - this reflects wishful thinking/extra publicity more than any realistic chance I think. Ukraine is my each way bet.


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2009)

Aw, I quite like the UK song. And maaaaybe other countries will fall for it and vote for Webber, it's not as if he's unpopular in Europe.
Maybe they're not all cynical bastards like us.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2009)

honto said:


> Ridiculously UK are about 5th favourite with most UK bookies - this reflects wishful thinking/extra publicity more than any realistic chance I think. Ukraine is my each way bet.


 I suspect that like with the England football team, bookies can risk to offer unrealistic odds because they know people will bet on it winning anyway.


----------



## pk (May 15, 2009)

I'm voting for Romania’s Elena Gheorghe.

Purely because I only watch Eurovision with the sound turned off.


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2009)

She's a bit handy with the blusher.

Something of Holly Valance about her.


----------



## pk (May 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> She's a bit handy with the blusher.
> 
> Something of Holly Valance about her.



Turkey's managed to recruit Roland out of Grange Hill to boost their chances!

That's cheating!!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 15, 2009)

When is this Eurovision thing?  I thought it had already been and gone for this year and Britain came last again.  Didn't Turkey win it?  Surely it is over now.


----------



## Griff (May 15, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> When is this Eurovision thing?  I thought it had already been and gone for this year and Britain came last again.  Didn't Turkey win it?  Surely it is over now.



Are you in a yearly time-warp?


----------



## liampreston (May 15, 2009)

140/Eurovision Song Contest 2009​
1) *Lithuania*. Home Bargains-value Will Young. Not the most amazing opening song but there's a fine song nonetheless

2) *Israel*.  Arab and Jew duet with a clumsy drum-solo but not too bad.

3) *France*. She's the biggest star this year (and then some), but this very French ballad, more Piaf than Piff-Paff-Poff, may not quite attract as many votes as it deserves. In years gone by, a winner. In modern era Eurovision, no chance

4) *Sweden*. Lob-sided opera/pop, not an instant song but could do well with the crowd of Nordic neighbours in the Final

5) Croatia. Weak ballad ruined by a warbling conclusion. *Tea-break song*

6) *Portugal*.  It has a uke, not a word of English, and national traditional dress. By rights it shouldn't be climbing up the betting charts - but watch out for this dark horse.

7) *Iceland*. The strong ballad winning many a heart from the semi-final, this simple little number could go big in the hall

8 ) Greece. The man has muscles, an oversized travelator moon-boot lightbox, and the kind of chorus with Eurovision written all the way through it like Blackpool rock. *Watch out for this*. 

9) Armenia. Two sisters dressed like *Goths at Selfridges*, this has the feel of Bollywood as much as the Caucauses. Could do well with the Amernian disporia dotted about the continent.

10) Russia. Rumours have it the hosts "helped" this song win the national final to avoid having to host the thing next year. A heartfelt tribute to mothers everywhere. *May still do well*.

11) Azerbaijan. *Tea-break song number 2*, unless you like two cruise ship rejects singing about hobbits or something

12) *Bosnia Herzegovina*. Looking like an outtake from Les Mis, this song could go big in the hall indeed - red flags, Cyrllic text in the backdrop, military beats, this is the USSR entry they never had the chance to enter.

13) *Moldova*. Gotta love the Cossacks. This tribute to Moldovan dancing should raise a smile if not votes

14) *Malta*. It's a Disney ballad, it's got an arms-around-the-world chorus, it's popular with the bookies; watch out for this

15) *Estonia*. Ethereal ballad and quite pleasing on the eye. An atmospheric favourite. 

16) *Denmark*. Ronan Keating co-wrote this. And you can tell. It'll be a top ten closer but the toilet break could fit in here. He can't hit the high notes, notably.

17) Germany. Swing and bling, and *Dita Von Teese*. What more do you want, they've not won since 1982....

18 ) *Turkey*. The early favourite was tarnished by a lacklustre semi-final performance. But the Lord Lloyd Webber himself counts this Beyonce-soundalike as the one to watch, who are we to argue?

19) *Albania*. Hi-NRG camp and a green gimp on the dancefloor. Go on, switch over to Britain's Got Talent if you dare...

20) *Norway*. So he looks a bit smug, about 12 years old, and played the violin with a snapped bow, but that aside, doesn't this just sound like a winner?

21) *Ukraine*. Monster-truck wheels, drum kits, Gladiators, barely coherent lyrics - good lord, it's the spirit of lost Eurovision!

22) *Romania*. The Balkan Girls like to party, and to televote for substandard pop in the thousands. Could do well. Sadly.

23) *United Kingdom*. It's her time, it's her time, and those high notes in a large venue. Could do well. Or flop. And if it does, the sound you can hear is the BBC finally giving up on the whole contest. 

24) *Finland*. Rap (kind of), and dance (ish), with some fire-poi. *Get some more beer if you want.*

25) Spain. The recorded version is good. The rehearsals suggest an entire song and dance routine squashed into it. Could go well, though, the message boards like it.


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2009)

Nice one Liam- but please could you make it easier to read somehow? 

Alternating colours? Bolding?

You have my thanks for the sterling work you've done this Eurovision week  



pk said:


> Turkey's managed to recruit Roland out of Grange Hill to boost their chances!
> 
> That's cheating!!



Thats from last year/ year before!

The short woman with glasses was the singer, she had a set of pipes on her. 
However someone clearly panicked because they suddenly decided to stick half a dozen statuesque models behind her.  Piss funny!

"You arent pretty enough to sing on your own."


----------



## liampreston (May 15, 2009)

Hang on, will try with colours and such like!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 16, 2009)

So Lloyd Webbers positive meeting with Putin means the Kremlin has given the UK its tacit approval, which could prove beneficial with the ex-soviet bloc vote...


----------



## Mr Smin (May 16, 2009)

I was wondering if there would be any raw feeds lurking about on satellite so i could avoid wogan's shite voiceover - but I can probably put up with norton.


----------



## pk (May 16, 2009)

Wogan ain't doing it.

Graham Norton is, which is far, far worse.

Wogan's dry wit is miles ahead of the puerile predictable shite Norton will be coming out with.


----------



## Isambard (May 16, 2009)

Just getting ready to go off to the pub.
Norway are gonna win.

Western voters want the prize coming west, the singer was born in Belarus so will get the Slavic vote. And he looks like a run of the mill Bel Ami or Eurocreme porn star so the gay boys are gonna vote for him in droves.

Game over.

Have a great Eurovision night peeps!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

What time does it start?

Have I got time to get me jimjams on, pour a dooleys and sort out some munchies?


----------



## rhod (May 16, 2009)

8:00 - loads of time to get yer munchies and drinkies sorted

and plenty of time to put a couple of quid on somebody online.

(I've got a few quid on Albania to win@ 150/1) !


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

oooh fek me, just turned telly on and thought John Barryman was an entry in contest! WTF?

Jeeeeze


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

rhod said:


> 8:00 - loads of time to get yer munchies and drinkies sorted
> 
> and plenty of time to put a couple of quid on somebody online.
> 
> (I've got a few quid on Albania to win@ 150/1) !



Ooooh good luck!

<heads off to get changed and sort out refreshments>


----------



## rhod (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> *United Kingdom*. It's her time, it's her time, and those high notes in a large venue. Could do well. Or flop. And if it does, the sound you can hear is the BBC finally giving up on the whole contest.



Plan 'B' strategy can be summed up in 2 words:

Susan
Boyle


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Thanks liam! handy cos I haven't heard ANY yet. Heh. 

Yes you do, fizz!! It starts at 8pm. Daft, stupid dire contest but I can't help myself! 

I have Pear cider for me and various nibbles for me and minime at the ready. 
Extra nibbles cos couple mates might turn up too.


----------



## rhod (May 16, 2009)

(still a bit miffed that Belgium didn't get through  - utterly fuckin bonkers, but would make a great summer single)


----------



## vauxhallmum (May 16, 2009)

Lord..Spiced cider, a takeaway curry and a home made Eurovision Scorecard.
Honestly, does it get better than this?


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Ohhh yummm@all that v.mum!
Add some chocolate and sex to it for me and my reply would be "no it doesn't!"


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Anyone know when we're on only I'm being forced to watch Primeval before I'm allowed to turn over.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ohhh yummm@all that v.mum!
> Add some chocolate and sex to it for me and my reply would be "no it doesn't!"



Chocolate and sex..together eh? mmmmmm

He's having trouble with the ropes isn't he?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, and I don't give a figfuck what yous lot think of her dress but I love it!

I want one, do you think it'll suit me? Could I wear it to a drum and bass gig?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

What IS she wearing though?


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm sorry, and I don't give a figfuck what yous lot think of her dress but I love it!
> 
> I want one, do you think it'll suit me? Could I wear it to a drum and bass gig?



Not in yellow. Maybe in pink.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Oh look, it's Lithuania, the Home Bargains Will Young.  Fact - Lithuania opened the 1999 Contest


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Fire hands? That was weird.....


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Oh look, it's Lithuania, the Home Bargains Will Young.  Fact - Lithuania opened the 1999 Contest



We are having a bet as to the first lyric contrasting natural phenomena with emotions. I should have got you over as you are nearly local


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

O now France. Watch out for this....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> Not in yellow. Maybe in pink.



hmmm, i'll compromise and go for lilac/violet?

France song is boring...time for a quick poo...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Hey hang on for France. There's a winner in here if you concentrate on it.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Press the red button for Eurovision sing a long! 

Best thing ever!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

The French woman's accent sounds like a scouser trying to speak in French.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> The French woman's accent sounds like a scouser trying to speak in French.



LOL - that is what we call a  REAL French accent


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

Nope, didn't understand a single word of that. 5 years of French at school totally wasted.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Proof so far that novelty songs are at a minimum this year.

Oh wait, no Sweden's just started.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

Mind you, it was a million times better than this wailing Swedish banshee.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

How bad is Sweden? 

*Sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

this Swedish bird reminds me of the singer out of the Fifth Element


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

i like it. even if she's not great at staying in tune,for an opera singer.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Sweden sounds like two songs spliced together.

By two deaf people.

At different times.


In different countries.



Not good, Sweden. Not good.


----------



## ymu (May 16, 2009)

T & P said:


> I suspect that like with the England football team, bookies can risk to offer unrealistic odds because they know people will bet on it winning anyway.


It's the money that drives the odds - bookies are offering unrealistically low odds because people are making unrealistic bets. Pro gamblers can make a killing on international events when the local bookies odds are out of whack because of nationalistic betting patterns.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Croatia next. It's a bit of a make-a-brew song, this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Croatia next. It's a bit of a make-a-brew song, this.



You'd need to have drunk a hell of a lot of slivovica to appreciate this dirge.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Press the red button for Eurovision sing a long!
> 
> Best thing ever!



Really?

oh fek me!!! lol! BrillianT!!!!!!!

erm...bombscares out...does it cost anything? shhhhhhhh!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Wow that's some dark lyrics in the Croatian song.  And it appears to be an ode to Tena incontinence pads.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

Israel could do well, if only because of the feel-goodness rather than the quality of the song.

Croatia's entry is crap.


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Sweden made me laugh out loud. Good entertainment so far


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

Why's that Swedish yodeller now screeching out with the Croatians again?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Portugal next. This is one of those dark horse entries.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Watch out for this one, actually, there's a real life uke player on stage. Be warned.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

well 5 songs gone and so far they're all shite

oooh Portugal started off nicely, a bit "hey there Delilah"


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

The Portuguese singer looks like the main character off Hairspray.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

5 songs and no novelty "typical Eurovision"

Or is that just me?


No pirates this year, I can say that for sure.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Sweden made me laugh out loud. Good entertainment so far



Sparkling! press the red button!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

Best one so far. Got a bit of life to it.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

oooh I quite like Portugal...can sing a long quite easily to this!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Iceland is one of those songs we're supposed to think of as a winner....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

pretty dull songs so far but after 4 years i've finally found an advantage to my tiny flat-it makes going for a slash in between songs much easier.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Iceland is one of those songs we're supposed to think of as a winner....



Utter, utter shite. No way is this going to win.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Iceland is one of those songs we're supposed to think of as a winner....



Easy to sing along to though...could mix it into a hard trance track also...or even worse...happy hardcore


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

LOL. Yeah I can see the clubbers going for that.



And now, Greece.....


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Sparkling! press the red button!



I just did but why was someone singing about tenna lady??!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

he could have worn a t-shirt that fitted correctly


----------



## pk (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Iceland is one of those songs we're supposed to think of as a winner....



The lass singing it is a winner in my eyes....







... I mean you just would.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Greece is making us piss ourselves laughing! 

Very energetic indeed...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Woah!

Check out this greek baring gifts...see the little package


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

Ah... this is the kind of Europop one could expect to hear at this competition


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> he could have worn a t-shirt that fitted correctly



LOL.

You wait until the massive stapler makes an apperance...


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Ah now we're talking...you could imagine football teams running out to this....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> I just did but why was someone singing about tenna lady??!



What frigin red button you pressing missy?!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

T & P said:


> Ah... this is the kind of Europop one could expect to hear at this competition



Hahah, 7 or so songs in and now people go "See, it's not changed at all"


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I've found my winner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I want a big light up stapler!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I've found my winner.



Good lord, NO!

Wait until the Goths come on next !


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Inga and Anush...just found names for my two cats I've yet to get...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> I want a big light up stapler!



Hahah, do you have a front room big enough?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Inga and Anush...just found names for my two cats I've yet to get...



You wait till you see what they're wearing....


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

I love the little indents with all the stuff in the hair. I might do that to represent my home town. Anyone got an old shopping trolley?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Catchy!

I quite like it!

I can see sparkling and me dancing and singing to this in my garden


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Hahah, do you have a front room big enough?


 I will make one big enough 

I like how for this one there is simply no direct translation for "NOR PAR!"


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

What's a NOR PAR?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

It's got that instant appeal I think will go big in the voting....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> You wait till you see what they're wearing....



Even more apt for two black female cat names then innit


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> What's a NOR PAR?



Who cares, it's catchy !!!

[bops]


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Catchy!
> 
> I quite like it!
> 
> I can see sparkling and me dancing and singing to this in my garden


I can feel a shed party coming on


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Now some cynics may say Russia just don't want to host this next year....


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Has she been eating liquorice


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

oh holy fuck. Love, go get some therapy


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

This is a weeping and wailing song.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Now some cynics may say Russia just don't want to host this next year....


 I was thinking that.

It's like Atmosfear XIV: Eurohorror.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> I can feel a shed party coming on



Yay!

We find out this week whether our mortgage is sorted for house.

Watch out Devon!

The russian song is dead hard to sing...I can't read the letters


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I rather enjoyed Russia.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Now some cynics may say Russia just don't want to host this next year....


i know, that was just creepy...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> oh holy fuck. Love, go get some therapy



There's some issues here....


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> i know, that was just creepy...



Somebody wrote that in the cellar after years of being told she wasn't good enough. Hard hitting stuff from the hosts.


Oh crap, it's the "hobbit" song....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Ooooh i like Azerbaijan's outfits


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

She's got a gold leg?


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Oooh!  Catchy!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

"hobbits on my mind, hobbits in my heart"


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> "hobbits on my mind, hobbits in my heart"


    That's all i can hear now


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> Ooooh i like Azerbaijan's outfits



Jonathan Ross on Twitter: "Azerbaijan have stolen Coldplay's outfits"


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Oooh!  Catchy!



well i'm jigging in a shakira kinda way


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> "hobbits on my mind, hobbits in my heart"



It's official now...ya bugger!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Now, Bosnia. Red flags, Cyrllic script, Les Mis choreography....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

They're getting their money's worth out of these pyrotechnics.

"What's yours? A very personal ballad to a lost of love? Any room for a couple of mortars?"


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Bosnia know how to attract the votes from the former Iron Curtain nations...


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

I quite like this one. And kudos to them for singing in their own language


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Liking Bosnia


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

a


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Oooh listen to Norton having a pop at the Russian police. Good for you lad.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I quite like this one. And kudos to them for singing in their own language



I agree-seems silly for a country representing itself to sing a song in English or go for some cheesy westernised music style.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I kept thinking he was saying my name then lol!

Need more dooleys...


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

ooh... liking the opening of the Moldova song.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Moldova current fave


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I want this played at my fiftieth party!


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Ooh I want to go to moldova and dance like this. Excellent stuff


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm sorry, and I don't give a figfuck what yous lot think of her dress but I love it!
> 
> I want one, do you think it'll suit me? Could I wear it to a drum and bass gig?



Now you could wear the Moldovan woman's dress....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I want to be a big shouty man with a stick!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

loving the little twinkletoes boys in the background. They're all smiley


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Malta was in 1998. And 2005. And now she's back.

And good lord, there's a lot of her.....


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

wake me up when this one's finished zzzzzz


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Does she say something about the Rebel Alliance ?


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Awful


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Estonia - you'll like this




and her.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

shiniest hair ever!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

oh you could definitely wear the estonian woman's dress to a drum n bass gig


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I used to have hair like that when I was younger


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> oh you could definitely wear the estonian woman's dress to a drum n bass gig



LOL


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Sparkling! press the red button!



Me n minime are singing or trying to heh


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Now, Denmark.

Guess who wrote it....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> oh you could definitely wear the estonian woman's dress to a drum n bass gig



Still think the moldovian one would be cool...wiv purple boots


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

What the fuck is going on with the Ronan Keating shenanigans?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

ronan Keetin whatever his name is?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I never realised Ronan Keating sang with a Danish accent


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Now, Denmark.
> 
> Guess who wrote it....



aaargh he even sings like him


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> What the fuck is going on with the Ronan Keating shenanigans?



SNAP!!!


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

I'm quite liking Denmark and the songs not bad either


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

How bizarre.....channeling Ronan.....


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> aaargh he even sings like him





fizzerbird said:


> SNAP!!!



Good job I am not the only one who noticed this....It's been the talk of the forums for a while now.

There's being a FAN and then there's being a *FAN*


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Me n minime are singing or trying to heh



Did you try sining to the russian song...bloody hell!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

It all seems less over-the-top zany than usual this year so far. Bit boring really.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> I'm quite liking Denmark and the songs not bad either



Me too.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> aaargh he even sings like him



He's fucking dressed as him! that is just bizarre


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

We've tried singing to several so far. That last one was so predictable we both knew the tune.....lol


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

ok here comes Dita


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Dita von Teese anyone?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I think the Germans take Eurovision less seriously than us. I love the Germans at Eurovision


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

i think we have a winner....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I'm loving the mini mouse shorts!!!


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I like this one!


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

Wow. Germany's song is good


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

You've seen nothing yet....


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

I like it too but I am disturbed by his trousers


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Oooh can this anymore camp?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

Germany best so far!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Do the coooooooochieeeeeeeeeee bang baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang !


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Winner!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Oh my God i thought you were all joking when you said Dita von Teese....reckon Marilyn Manson's watching?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> Oh my God i thought you were all joking when you said Dita von Teese....reckon Marilyn Manson's watching?



Germany.....12 points?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

Hmm, Germany still haven't trumped Guildo Horn from several years ago.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

More belly dancing yay!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

This would have been a dead cert a few years ago.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Turkey has what we like to call "tuning issues"


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Dita


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Green gimp anyone?


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Green gimp anyone?


 Phwoar! Between him and the burlesque dancers they've got all angles covered....oh dear Lord what the fuck is that?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

another one to turn into a happy hard core tune...


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Go on girl sing


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Germany was ace-want silver trousers
dum tek tek was ace too. meant to go out but now getting pissed and singing along


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

That's Albania's fourth most successful superhero.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I want her dress.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> another one to turn into a happy hard core tune...



LOL. I suggest with those beats it could well do!

But, erm, green gimp anyone?


----------



## FiFi (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Green gimp anyone?



Littl'un is quite concerned about how he can breath in that costume!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> LOL. I suggest with those beats it could well do!
> 
> But, erm, green gimp anyone?



Speed it up a bit...bob's yer uncle


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Norway. He played that violin with a broken bow during the semi-finals


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 16, 2009)

Norway boy appears to be miming


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Norway. He played that violin with a broken bow during the semi-finals


 Looks like he'll have to again


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

LOL. The string is broken.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

He has to be miming with that violin. And he looks like Jamie Cullum. Nul points.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Such big eyebrows


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Looks like he'll have to again



HAHAH. Love it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Dude's got to learn to take care of his instrument


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Bless him...he's already jersed


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

OK guys. What's your verdict on how Graham Norton's doing?

He gets my vote, I think he's doing just fine.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

i wish my sister was watching, i want to suggest that she finds out where the woman presenter got that dress so she can get it for her wedding


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Ah Norway boy was sweet, like a hero out of a fairy story.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

oooh er matron!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Ukraine

You'll like this,


I think for different reasons....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

LOVING the lyrics to Ukraine's song. And the costumes.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh er matron!



Innit!


----------



## YouSir (May 16, 2009)

I'm digging the Ukraine, completely ridiculous, not very good, but it somehow makes sense. Or not.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

BOM!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Centurion bondage chic


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Oh it gets worse....Better, I mean. Look she's playing the drums!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Holy crap whats this BOM!?!
MInime is singing BOM! and shaking her bum!  

Strip joint anyone?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

You are sexy BOM! Laff my BOM off!


----------



## YouSir (May 16, 2009)

Hell it's got my vote.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I'd just been complaining we'd had very few mental songs


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

I _really_ like her sparkly boots


----------



## Spymaster (May 16, 2009)

The camera work on all of these is doing my head in, flying around, in and out, upside down, it's way too manic. The producer needs to chill out a bit.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

I think the Ukraine is about to get a lot of votes from drunk blokes coming home from the pub....


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

I'm your anti crisis girl??!


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2009)

Anyone know how Ukraine did? I have money on them. For some stupid fucking reason


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

What's the airfare to the Balkans like? Apparently their girls like to party like NOBODY.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Laff my BOM off at the lyrics!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Those Balkan girls are a hoot! 

Minime is still stuck on BOM!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 16, 2009)

Ukraine is my fav so far followed by the one with twins.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Laff my BOM off at the lyrics!



She's not an anit-crisis girl, don't all girls cause crises eventually?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Those Balkan girls are a hoot!
> 
> Minime is still stuck on BOM!



So am I!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

I'm liking Graham btw.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Okay

Song 23

It's our time....


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

I've got the Romanian girls here, am I watching the same broadcast as you in UK?

My favourite so far is Germany, but I am a fan of DvT


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Ukraine is my fav so far followed by the one with twins.



Really? Were they any good then.. hmm.. lets face it tho, the quality of the song means sweet fuck all. I only bet on Ukraine as its a huge eastern european country. Nobody from western europe has a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

oh dear time to put the ear plugs in


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> She's not an anit-crisis girl, don't all girls cause crises eventually?



cause them? Cause them?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

This'll be the first time I've heard this...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> cause them? Cause them?



Hehehe


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> The camera work on all of these is doing my head in, flying around, in and out, upside down, it's way too manic. The producer needs to chill out a bit.



They are overusing them a bit, but the guys operating the jobs are bloody good at it, there's some great shots....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Nice sparkly microphone. ill suited to such a dreary song.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Some of the camera guys are on Segways.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

This song from the UK is boring


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 16, 2009)

Ha, she got elbowed by a violinist.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

My time, it's my time...to go and get another top up...


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

bloody hell she goes on a bit doesn't she? Her time to get off surely


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2009)

I've made my mind up. UK entry is rubbish. Azerbaijan or Portugal to win.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

Holy shit, our song is utter shite


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

First time I've heard the UK entry. Bad song, poor singing.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

crap but i can see it doing well...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

You can't clap your own fucking song!!

Finland made it!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

SHe was annoying  
I loled at that too DJ S


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2009)

the elbow in the throat made me laugh up some pizza


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

God ... we really, _really_ don't want to win, do we?


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Is that Eminem?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Another happy hard core...scooter already in it...


----------



## fen_boy (May 16, 2009)

I dunno - she can proper sing and I reckon it'll go down well in Europe, they love all that shit.
Shame she got elbowed though.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Finland. Now I think the term is "Put a Donk On It"


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

The Finnish rapper bloke looks like Paul Ryder from the Happy Mondays


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

DAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaancinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn *booogies*


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Another happy hard core...scooter already in it...



Put a Donk On It, as they say

The girls are a LITTLE out.


----------



## fen_boy (May 16, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> First time I've heard the UK entry. Bad song, poor singing.



bad song, but she can sing.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha this is so shit


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Well, they're no Lordi... 

Want the fiery sticks though.

Oh God, me mam's finally gone over the edge... Dancing around to the pyro song.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

That Fin on the end is rather nice!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

More votes to come from the blokes coming in from the pub....


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

We liked that. We did dancinz


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Still like molovia and the little Norwegian best


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

is that Limahl?


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Still like molovia and the little Norwegian best



Oh I see I've invented a new country.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Hideous frock.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Take Me! Shake Me! YES PLEASE!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

now I can actually sing this in espanol...

I may video my mum singing it and put it on you tube...


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

is that Sarah from Girls Aloud moonlighting for Spain?


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> is that Sarah from Girls Aloud moonlighting for Spain?



My teen has just said something similar.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

And that's it, folks. Hasn't it merrily zipped by.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Hideous frock.



Hello! Waves to MooMoo


See what you are responsible for? I haven't watched Eurovision for years, and now, thanks to you here I am.




It's better than I remember it.


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2009)

No takie
no shakie 
ta very muchie


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

She wants to nail me to her cross?!?


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Hello! Waves to MooMoo
> 
> 
> See what you are responsible for? I haven't watched Eurovision for years, and now, thanks to you here I am.
> ...




*Waves back*

It's unmissable!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

'Wanna nail you to my cross'? What's with the dark Catholic imagery tonight?

hmmmm Germany or Ukraine, Germany or Ukraine....


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> She wants to nail me to her cross?!?



Something lost in translation


I THINK?


Or hope!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Oh is that it? I must have missed most of it while watching Horatio getting shot dead in CSI Miami


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

There really is nothing left to do in space.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

Cosmonauts start the voting


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

When's the result due? Last Time I watched it was all done on the same night with Terry Wogan.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

no text voting again? grrrrr


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Voting is open now.  Terry Wogan isn't doing it anymore, it's Graeme Norton instead this year.  He's rather good actually.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> no text voting again? grrrrr



The BBC are still wary about such things....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

i can't decide between Sweden, Germany and Ukraine, i'm gonna have to vote for all of them


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

1. Germany
2. Ukraine
3. Russia


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2009)

Azerbaijan ftw


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

badlands said:


> Azerbaijan ftw



That one's good as well


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

The sound you can hear is a clutch of DJs trying to make remixes of the more dance orientated songs....


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

I have voted for Moldova and Germany. And finished thevodka.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Germany gets my vote.  Well, it would do if I ever voted on these things...


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Voting is open now.  Terry Wogan isn't doing it anymore, it's Graeme Norton instead this year.  He's rather good actually.



I've got some bored Portuguese bloke who would clearly rather be doing anything else including burying his favourite pet.

I've got phone voting but it is 60 cents a call.

I voted for Germany, I want to see DvT again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Germany and Moldova for us too


----------



## fen_boy (May 16, 2009)

Paddy Power has Norway at 11/10 favourite at the moment.
UK next at 4/1 (ummmm)
Azerbaijan at 9/2


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> I've got some bored Portuguese bloke who would clearly rather be doing anything else including burying his favourite pet.
> 
> I've got phone voting but it is 60 cents a call.
> 
> I voted for Germany, I want to see DvT again.


She is gorgeous-her corsets are amazing.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Toilet break. And brew. Then, good lord, THE VOTING!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Germany gets my vote.  Well, it would do if I ever voted on these things...



I shall cast a second vote, just for you. (blows a drunken kiss, on my second bottle! )


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Germany and Moldova for us too



 I embrace you warmly


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Graham is very abrupt on the phone


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Germany rosa!! 
Embrace the swinnnnnnnnnnnng babbbbbbbbbbbbbbby


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

Germany, Moldova and Ukraine for me.

Germany have managed a good balance between a decent entry and their traditional piss-taking this year ... won't win though.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Just tried to vote for Germany and got "I'm sorry,there is currently a high demand for this destination"


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> She is gorgeous-her corsets are amazing.



The pics on her website are enough to make a grown pervert cry


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned yet how fucking annoying this cunt commentating is? What happened to Wogan?! Jesus. I want to punch this prick.


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

We had to vote for Spain as well as Germany cos minime liked them. She won't have it that she has a soft spot for the country and it has clouded her judgement


----------



## rubbershoes (May 16, 2009)

moldova and azerbaijan


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> The pics on her website are enough to make a grown pervert cry



I had an expensive corset made for me to wear to fetish clubs-the measurements were wrong so it was too big for me. Baggy corsets for the lose


----------



## gabi (May 16, 2009)

BTW, I'm monitoring this on the betting sites and Ukraine's shooting up the rankings. How do they know? They just leapt from 30/1 to 16/1. This is soooo sad. WTF.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Although I live in Portugal I can't vote for that song, Estonia looks good though


----------



## toblerone3 (May 16, 2009)

atitlan said:


> Germany have managed a good balance between a decent entry and their traditional piss-taking this year ... won't win though.



^ this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

atitlan said:


> Germany have managed a good balance between a decent entry and their traditional piss-taking this year ... won't win though.


 The German's are generally a good bet for Eurovision. I think there's a small section of German society for whom Eurovision is their only outlet.

I actually quite liked Estonia, but they just weren't funny enough


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

gabi said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet how fucking annoying this cunt commentating is? What happened to Wogan?! Jesus. I want to punch this prick.



I miss Wogan but think it could have been a lot worse-imagine for instance Jo Brand doing it
'she needs cake'
'cake is good'


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I had an expensive corset made for me to wear to fetish clubs-the measurements were wrong so it was too big for me. Baggy corsets for the lose



Have you tried the TG clothing website? There is some great stuff there.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

I am worried that the East are going to trounce us all again


The BBC have every right to walk away if this year goes badly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

gabi said:


> BTW, I'm monitoring this on the betting sites and Ukraine's shooting up the rankings. How do they know? They just leapt from 30/1 to 16/1. This is soooo sad. WTF.


 I didn't vote for them in the end because I decided they had too good a chance of winning


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

One minute to go, better go and choke the chicken


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> I actually quite liked Estonia, but they just weren't funny enough



Probably the best song, but not instant enough for Eurovision.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> The BBC have every right to walk away if this year goes badly.


 Fuck that, it stopped being about winning for us a looooong time ago.

About the time of Gemini...


----------



## The Boy (May 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I had an expensive corset made for me to wear to fetish clubs-the measurements were wrong so it was too big for me. Baggy corsets for the lose



Baggy corsets for the loose, surely?

Anyway, I've been drinking all day and I'm struggling to remember who I liked.  Ummm....Portugal, Moldova or someone else.

Oh, and a vote _against_ Germany.  Can't stand DvT.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

atitlan said:


> Probably the best song, but not instant enough for Eurovision.


 Exactly. Poor bastards will have to settle for being... good.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

What the HELL is this about...


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

The Boy said:


> Baggy corsets for the loose, surely?
> 
> Anyway, I've been drinking all day and I'm struggling to remember who I liked.  Ummm....Portugal, Moldova or someone else.
> 
> Oh, and a vote _against_ Germany.  Can't stand DvT.



I was going to make that joke but thought it too obvious I am pissed too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I embrace you warmly


  You can only do yer bit.


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

I've seen these at the Roundhouse. They are brilliant


----------



## badlands (May 16, 2009)

It's like Beijing all over again


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

What.

THE FECK?!?!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Some bloody adverts now about the 50th anniversary of the Cristo Rei (which is also the name of a chain of bakers/cafes) I demand the voting, NOW!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

That must be so much fun!!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Riverdance. This ain't.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Have you tried the TG clothing website? There is some great stuff there.



Cheers-had mine made for me but before discovering amphetamine sulphate.  I love corsets-used to be tudor re-enactor just for the tits. anyway-off topic. The water thing is cool.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Riverdance. This ain't.


 Swimmingpooldance


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

They're terrified! They're about to get crushed! It's like some sick homage to Star Wars


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

It's like the 'No Surprises' video by Radiohead. on really bad acid.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Women in wet T-shirts!!


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

This is just weird.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> It's like the 'No Surprises' video by Radiohead. on really bad acid.



HAHAHA

It is REALLY scary :S


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

This weird floaty pool thing is utterly brilliant.




I'm fucking glad I'm not the one that had to do the H&S paperwork for it though


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

I've got adverts for Nissan, a supermarket, Fiat who are doing a rebate of up to 5500€ and Braga v Benfica, and still more adverts!!!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

VOTING!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

I wanna polythene pool like that!

What a rush...jump in and skid across!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Spain!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

I've been bitten on the ear by a mosquito while waiting.

At last though some action on the Eurovision.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 16, 2009)

ha we've already scored higher than we have done for years!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Pingu (May 16, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm fucking glad I'm not the one that had to do the H&S paperwork for it though



its moscow, they wont give a shit about H&S


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I hate this bit, it's some of the worst small talk ever.

Norton appeared to know before we did


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Bloody Belgium.


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Norway Norway he has cast a magic spell with his fairy tale


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Mam thinks the Spain vote was all the ex-pats 

Malta often give us points, for some weird reason.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Thank you MALTA!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Norway Norway he has cast a magic spell with his fairy tale



And his caterpillar quirky eyebrows-I fancy him a bit


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Woah we are getting..........good points


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Even the Germans are voting for us!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

The German bloke "seems to be a some sort of rally"....Nooooo! Don't say it Graham!


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> I wanna polythene pool like that!
> 
> What a rush...jump in and skid across!



They were even better when your actually standing beneath. Really exciting show full of strange amazing routines that leave you reeling and wondering how someone thought of the ideas.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

well I guess we aren't going to see DvT again tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Norway are not supposed to do well, it's just not the way of things


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> The German bloke "seems to be a some sort of rally"....Nooooo! Don't say it Graham!



We said that


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Eastern countries still voting as they always have, I notice.....


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> well I guess we aren't going to see DvT again tonight



 *gets out soft porn sadly*


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

LMao@Graham. "Alright luv, its not Pop Idol"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Shut! Up!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

Pingu said:


> its moscow, they wont give a shit about H&S



It's a global event done by professional companies, they will very much give a shit about H&S.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Damn SWEDEN!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> *gets out soft porn sadly*



Well I guess it is the only thing left for us perverts.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> They were even better when your actually standing beneath. Really exciting show full of strange amazing routines that leave you reeling and wondering how someone thought of the ideas.



mushrooms


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2009)

why has everyone gone for Norway?
I don't get it - I never do...


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Well I guess it is the only thing left for us perverts.



(((us perverts)))


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

dweller said:


> why has everyone gone for Norway?
> I don't get it - I never do...



They've got the money to stage it next year!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Israeli guy has been dressed very well


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Oh fuck off Israel. You're not in Europe. If you want a sing song go and do it with Syria and Iran,see how many votes you get then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Will Lorraine Kelly be doing our points?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> Oh fuck off Israel. You're not in Europe. If you want a sing song go and do it with Syria and Iran,see how many votes you get then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

atitlan said:


> They've got the money to stage it next year!



Quite


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> mushrooms



LOL. Could have been although it would have been even more sureal to have been shrooming under that swimming pool


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

dweller said:


> why has everyone gone for Norway?
> I don't get it - I never do...



He looks like a cutey, has a winning smile, plays a classical instrument and he wrote the song himself. 
*fwaps despite not even liking the song*


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Oslo next year then, eh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Oslo next year then, eh?


 Booking the ferry now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

he he, what the fuck.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

well even spain has some points now


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2009)

Thank fuck for Andorra


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Dita von Teese has not nowt for Germany, clearly...


----------



## Spymaster (May 16, 2009)

So as ever the Balkan nations vote for each other as do the Scandi's, Former Soviet states block vote for each other and Andorra chuck Spain a few votes. What's the betting that Portugal are the only country to give Spain any more points?


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

I thought Norways face was fukn annoying tbh.

Lol@voting as per tho. Graham is funny 

MInime was very relived Spain got poiints...bless her.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2009)

It's no fun if nobody gets zero


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

The juries were supposed to stop a lot of this voting behaivour...


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I can't believe Germany are doing so badly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

What are Germany doing with only 5 points?!

Is it too late to vote UKIP?


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I can't believe Germany are doing so badly.



I know! One of the best imo pah...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> The juries were supposed to stop a lot of this voting behaivour...


 Is it really that surprising that places with similar cultures vote for each other? Us and Ireland always shared votes.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

how creepy is the lithuanian bloke? "rrrrrrr...estonia...very very beautiful ladies..."


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

How did we vote....


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

I've just downloaded the German entry, no DvT but at least I have the song, and the video is OK


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Lol!  My teen said 'It looks like Duncan'


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I can't believe Germany are doing so badly.



Me neither-they were both swinging and sexy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

Very disappointed in our votes 

Turkey?!


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> How did we vote....



We gave Germany 7 and Turkey 12.


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2009)

Lotta Turks in the UK 
She won me over in the grinding moves hot totty stakes...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Oooh shyte, Turkey are climbing up the chart now....


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I can't believe Germany are doing so badly.





Lord Camomile said:


> What are Germany doing with only 5 points?!
> 
> Is it too late to vote UKIP?





dessiato said:


> I've just downloaded the German entry, no DvT but at least I have the song, and the video is OK



without a doubt the best song and performance.

I guess Turkey is the most fun of the top three songs.


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> We gave Germany 7 and Turkey 12.



So that's Germany winners on the phone vote and the jury allocating the top three sets of points .... or am I being too cynical?


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Lol!  My teen said 'It looks like Duncan'



Waves to the teen

Who's Duncan?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

What the... Am I on drugs?


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Terry never described any of the presenters as 'chiselled'.


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2009)

I've been listening to Ken Bruce on Radio 2, very funny,


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

The guy from Greece has been giving out the votes since 1994, fact fans.


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

And just gave us 12!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Who the hell is the Bosnian bloke? Did he used to be on Eurotrash?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

The guy from Bosnia. WHAT?


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> Waves to the teen
> 
> Who's Duncan?



An ex member of a pop group.  He read out our votes.  He was probably cheap tbf.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Ukraine - a chest to remember


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

I've got bbc radio 2! It is great watching PT tv and getting a sensible commentary!

This turkish girl is a bit odd looking, looks like she should be a Valkirie


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

The Turkish woman's pissed.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Political voting from Turkey......


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

is it still on? i forgot and went to the pub. shall i turn the telly on or just watch from here?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Albanian guy looks a bit serious....


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is it still on? i forgot and went to the pub. shall i turn the telly on or just watch from here?



both


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Serbia!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Cyprus - go on, guess.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

It's not a bloody audition people!!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

awww poor polish bloke, dying on his arse...


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

THREE??? From HOLLAND?!?!


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

we can safely say that this is Norway's show tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

There's still  120 points up for grabs...


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2009)

Ermm apparently....Norway are the most popular song ever in Eurovision. WTF?! 



LOL


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Portugal!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

MOLDOVA??!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Moldova??!?!


Twice??!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Ireland


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

C'mon Moldova!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Thanks Ireland


Damn political voting


----------



## atitlan (May 16, 2009)

liampreston said:


> Moldova??!?!
> 
> 
> Twice??!



I guess it was the short skirt and purple boots that won them over ...


... worked for me, anyway


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

The Norwegians are shouting "nul!" 

Like 'em a bit more now.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Right, that's it.  I'm cancelling my holiday to Moldova.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Damn political voting



Hehehe.

I know, it's RUBBISH.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Slovenia guy is getting on my nerves....


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

hahahahahahaha love the Slovenian bloke and his minute's silence


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Armenia, she sang Qele Qele last year.


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2009)

armenian presenter was cute


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

I think Norway have won.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

so what was so good about norway?


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Azeri woman is drunk, clearly.


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> so what was so good about norway?



You tell me.


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> so what was so good about norway?



nothing, but they are rich enough to put the 'show' on next year.

Germany was by far the best.


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

Good lord, we're FIFTH!


----------



## liampreston (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> nothing, but they are rich enough to put the 'show' on next year.
> 
> Germany was by far the best.



Oh you old cynic


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

right thats it, I'm going to sober up now.


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

that violin must be well out of tune by now


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

has anyone mentioned the violent suppression of the gay pride march in moscow yet?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

ah well...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone mentioned the violent suppression of the gay pride march in moscow yet?



I read that as 'violin' suppression


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone mentioned the violent suppression of the gay pride march in moscow yet?



Norton had a bit of a pop at the Russian police but he didn't mention the march,just said the police's 'heavy-handedness' had overshadowed the contest


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

rosa said:


> that violin must be well out of tune by now



temperature, moisture, time, although I was a rubbish violinist there is no way that thing is in tune now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

why does everyone look like they're at one of prince harry's parties in shoreditch?


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2009)

Boa noite todos! Ate amanha! Beijinhos!


----------



## rosa (May 16, 2009)

dessiato said:


> temperature, moisture, time, although I was a rubbish violinist there is no way that thing is in tune now.


 Not to mention the number of people he twatted with it walking to the stage...


----------



## moomoo (May 16, 2009)

He hasn't got a new bow either.


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2009)

Well done to  the Norwegian Cliff Richard


----------



## sparkling (May 16, 2009)

Not sure if this made my hangover worse


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

dweller said:


> Well done to  the Norwegian Cliff Richard


 I said that to me mam!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2009)

sparkling said:


> Not sure if this made my hangover worse



Wonder if I get to see him when I visit fairyland Tromso in a few years.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2009)

I'd been planning on running a campaign to perform at Eurovision on a "we can't win so let's just have fun" platform.

No chance of that now, people are gonna think we have a chance of winning now


----------



## madzone (May 16, 2009)

Who won?


----------



## Stigmata (May 17, 2009)

Great fun this year. Was watching with a Greek lass who hugged me when we gave them some points, then spent the rest of the time muttering vague threats towards countries that favoured Turkey over her beloved homeland. 

And Romania should be ashamed of itself. I mean really ffs.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 17, 2009)

At the end Graham Norton thanked the Russian authorities for their hospitality

Did they know he was gay?! 

He should have taken the opportunity to speak out - people are being persecuted and all he's worried about is fucking pop music


----------



## madzone (May 17, 2009)

WHO




WON?????????


----------



## fen_boy (May 17, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> At the end Graham Norton thanked the Russian authorities for their hospitality
> 
> Did they know he was gay?!
> 
> He should have taken the opportunity to speak out - people are being persecuted and all he's worried about is fucking pop music



He did mention it a number of times.


----------



## liampreston (May 17, 2009)

Norway last won in 1995, when at least she was able to play the violin without breaking the bow


----------



## sparkling (May 17, 2009)

Evil, evil song it's in my brain and I can't stop singing the words now. It's like the crack of the pop world. I thought it was happy and I bought into it's fairytale dream and now can't shake it lose. I might have to listen to a bit of blunt to ease off it's claws


----------



## Isambard (May 17, 2009)

rosa said:


> The German bloke "seems to be a some sort of rally"....Nooooo! Don't say it Graham!



He lives on the next street from mine. 
ALLEGEDLY he's been spotted at the toilets at the U-Bahn, "relieving a call of nature".

HUGE pro LGBT statements in the pre-show on German telly.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 17, 2009)

It was much less political this year. I wonder whether that is to do with the fact that half the votes were jury votes rather than phone votes. There could also have been some nobbling from up on high. I've got a feeling that some of the Western European countries were on the point of pulling the plug after the last few years.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 17, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> It was much less political this year. I wonder whether that is to do with the fact that half the votes were jury votes rather than phone votes. There could also have been some nobbling from up on high. I've got a feeling that some of the Western European countries were on the point of pulling the plug after the last few years.




I was thinking this too.

Who are the top 5 funders?  I think it goes: UK, France, Germany, and then two more.


----------



## Isambard (May 17, 2009)

The "Big Four" are France, Germany, Spain, UK who fund it and thus get automatic final places.

The UK has done well and is back in the top league for scores.
Germany and Spain may well be having "issues" abou continuing.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2009)

i'm still gutted Moldova didnt win.


----------

